# Failing to mount UFS HD



## adripillo (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello, It passed some years already and I am still having problems to mount some HDs. This is it: I received a hard disk 500GB and it was in NTFS, so I could mount it with no problem at all. But I used 
	
	



```
systinstall
```
 to transform it into UFS (FreeBSD) and seems it worked.
But not instead of see 500GB I can only see 473GB and also I cannot mount it and I do not know why.


```
#mount -t ufs /dev/ada2s1 /mnt/ntfs/
mount: /dev/ada2s1: Invalid argument

# cd /dev/ada
ada0%    ada0p1%  ada0p2%  ada0p3%  ada1%    ada1s1%  ada1s1d% ada2%    ada2s1%
```


```
Disk name:      ada2                                   FDISK Partition Editor
DISK Geometry:  969021 cyls/16 heads/63 sectors = 976773168 sectors (476940MB)

Offset       Size(ST)        End     Name  PType       Desc  Subtype    Flags

         0         63         62        -     12     unused        0          
        63  976773105  976773167   ada2s1      8    freebsd      165
```


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 2, 2013)

Hard drive "gigabytes" are 1,000,000 bytes, not 2^10, or 1,048,576.  So 500,000,000 = 476 * (2^10).

Please stop using sysinstall(8).  Use gpart(8) to deal with disks.

`gpart show` can be used to see what partitions are on that drive.  Since you used sysinstall, it is probably set up with an MBR and BSDlabel partitions inside it.


----------



## adripillo (Dec 2, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Hard drive "gigabytes" are 1,000,000 bytes, not 2^10, or 1,048,576.  So 500,000,000 = 476 * (2^10).
> 
> Please stop using sysinstall(8).  Use gpart(8) to deal with disks.
> 
> `gpart show` can be used to see what partitions are on that drive.  Since you used sysinstall, it is probably set up with an MBR and BSDlabel partitions inside it.



Ok, no more `sysinstall`. Here is the output


```
#  gpart show
=>       34  625142381  ada0  GPT  (298G)
         34        128     1  freebsd-boot  (64k)
        162  616562560     2  freebsd-ufs  (294G)
  616562722    8388608     3  freebsd-swap  (4.0G)
  624951330     191085        - free -  (93M)

=>       63  312581745  ada1  MBR  (149G)
         63  312581745     1  freebsd  [active]  (149G)

=>        0  312581745  ada1s1  BSD  (149G)
          0  312581745       4  freebsd-ufs  (149G)

=>       63  976773105  ada2  MBR  (465G)
         63  976773105     1  freebsd  [active]  (465G)

=>        0  976773105  ada2s1  BSD  (465G)
          0  976773105          - free -  (465G)
```


----------



## adripillo (Dec 2, 2013)

I did:


```
# newfs /dev/ada2s1

#mount /dev/ada2s1 /mnt/ntfs

#df -h
/dev/ada2s1                  451G    8.0k    415G     0%    /mnt/ntfs
```

It is ok to show 451G and 415G available?


----------



## Juanitou (Dec 2, 2013)

Yes, I’ve read somewhere that UFS reserves 8% of the disk.

Edit: It’s explained in tunefs(8).


----------



## adripillo (Dec 2, 2013)

Juanitou said:
			
		

> Yes, I’ve read somewhere that UFS reserves 8% of the disk.
> 
> Edit: It’s explained in tunefs(8).



Ok, thanks


----------

